# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Milletvekilleri avanta geziye gitti ardından GDO geldi!

## bozok

*Milletvekilleri ABD’ye avanta geziye gitti ardından GDO geldi!*



*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*31.10.2009*





ABD Tarım Bakanlığı ve* “içine şeytan girmiş şirket”* (devilish company) diye isim takılmış ve genetiği değiştirilmiş tohum (GDO) üretiminin yüzde 71’ini elinde tutan Amerikan firması Monsanto’nun davetlisi olarak gittiler. Gidiş-dönüş uçak bileti bedelini, otelde kalış, yemekleri yeyiş paralarını ABD’nin bakanlığı ile şirket ödedi.

Yediler, içtiler, gezdiler.

Türkiye’ye döndüler.

Bilin bakalım ne oldu?

Bizim ülkenin Tarım Bakanlığı, Meclis’e getirip_ “iyi mi olur kötü mü, Türk insanı zarar mı görür fayda mı, Türk çiftçileri, tarlaları, bostanları, bağları, bahçeleri, toprakları, yaylaları için ne getirir, ne götürür”_ tartışmasını açıp yasa çıkartmayı beklemedi. Genetiği Değiştirilmiş Organizmalar (GDO) Yönetmeliği’ni çıkarıverdi.

Frankeştayn ürün diyorlar.

Yiyeni yavaşça öldürüyor.

üaktırmadan salaklaştırıyor.

Belli etmeden aklını alıyor.

Usul usul organ hasarı, karaciğer yetmezliği, böbrek kifayetsizliği, kısırlık, erken doğum, düşük, ne varsa insanın başına kendi vücudundan gelebilecek kötü, umarsız hastalık, hepsini bu GDO adı verilen ürünler yapıyor.

***

Bunun ithalatı yasaktı.

ülkeye girişi cinayetti.

Türkiye’ye GDO’yu sokmak ihanetti, ülkenin geleceğini felakete atmaktı. üünkü Anadolu’nun Allah vergisi doğası, dünyanın en zengin bio-çeşitlik gösteren toprağıydı. Evrim Teorisi’ni geliştiren İngiliz bilim adamı Charles Darwin’in araştırmalarını yaptığı Galapagos Adaları’ndan daha fazla endemik (başka hiçbir toprakta yetişmeyen, büyümeyen, gelişmeyen) bitki örtüsü (flora) Türkiye’de vardı. Dünyadaki toplam 12 bin 500 endemik türün 2 bin 500’ü Türkiye’nin tarlalarında, bağlarında, bahçelerinde, ovalarında, yaylalarında milyonlarca yıllık doğal ayıklanma ile kendiliğinden yüz binlerce yıldır duruyor.

Avrupa’da 50 ülke var.

50’sinden daha fazla.

Afrika’da 53 ülke var.

53’ünden daha fazla.

Orta Doğu’da 18 ülke var.

18’inden daha fazla.

Kafkasya’da 5 ülke var ve Kafkasya’nın da 5 ülkesinin toplamından daha fazla endemik bitki türü Anadolu topraklarında doğal olarak mevcut. Dünyada benzeri başka bir yerde olmayan bitki türü zenginliğindeki bizim ülkemize GDO’lu tohumu sokmak ya da genetiği değiştirilmiş Frankeştayn ürünün girişine izin vermek gerçekten korkunç bir hataydı.

***

Bu gezi Nisan’da yapıldı.

Milletvekilleri; AKP’li Mehmet Erdoğan, AKP’li üzlem Müftüoğlu, AKP’li Ali Koyuncu, CHP’li Vahap Seçer, MHP’li Abdülkadir Akcan (TBMM Tarım Komisyonu üyeleri) yediler, içtiler, toplantılarda bilgi edindiler, döndüler.

Ekim ayı sonuna gelindi.

AKP’li iktidarın Tarım Bakanlığı, GDO yönetmeliğini, aniden çıkartıverdi. Türkiye’ye GDO ürünlerinin girişi serbest oldu. ABD Tarım Bakanlığı ile ABD’li içine şeytan yerleşmiş şirket çok sevindiler. Türkiye kendi bitki zenginliğini korumak yerine başkasının genetiğini değiştirerek bol, kolay ürettiği ürünlere ve tohumlara bağımlılık yaratacak yolu açtı.

Türkiye tarımı hançer yedi.

İnsanının sağlığı bıçaklandı.

Türk insanı, kendi toprağındaki 2 bin 500 endemik bitki çeşidi ile bitki örtüsünü zenginliğe dönüştürmek için çalışmak yerine tembelliğe, miskinliğe, aptallığa, ithalata mahkÃ»m edilerek bağımlılık yaratacak GDO’ya kapı açıldı. 

Hesabını sormak lazım.

Demokratik yoldan!

Islak imzasız!

...

(İlgili Makale: GDO açılımı ile Anadolu'da ne Türk kalır ne Kürt!

http://www.biroybil.com/showthread.php?t=12189 )

----------


## bozok

*Anadolu’nun bütün yılanları ile çıyanları sizleri sokacak!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*01.11.2009*



Anadolu’nun tarlalarında, bostanlarında, bağlarında, ovalarında, dağlarında, yaylalarında yaşayan bütün yılanlar, çıyanlar, akrepler bir olacaklar, vatansever bilinçle, sizleri sokacaklar.

Fareler de uyanacaklar.

Siz uyurken...

Kulağınızdan ısıracaklar.

GDO’ya giriş izni verdiniz.

Tarımı GDO’ya vidaladınız.

ABD Tarım Bakanlığı ile dünya GDO’lu tohum üretiminin yüzde 71’ini elinde tutan Amerikan şirketi Monsento’nun etkisiyle, yönlendirmesiyle çıkartılan Genetiği Değişitirilmiş Organizmalar(GDO) Yönetmenliği; Anadolu’da sadece insanların değil, bütün canlı deseni ve türünün de sağlığını, varlığını tehlikeye attığı için yılanlar, çıyanlar, akrepler ve fareler size diş biliyor olacaklar.

Avrupa çok dikkatli.

üok temkinli duruyor.

İnce eleyip sık dokuyor.

AB ülkeleri,* “GDO’ya Frankeştayn ürün”* adını taktı, kılı kırk yarıyorlar. üünkü genetiği değiştirilmiş tohumdan üretilen bitkiler, onlardan elde edilmiş gıdalar; yiyeni yavaşça öldürüyor. Usul usul salaklaştırıyor. İnsanda ve hayvanda organ hasarı, karaciğer yetmezliği, böbrek kifayetsizliği, kısırlık, erken doğum, düşük ne varsa kötü hastalık hepsini bu genetiği değiştirilmiş organizma(GDO) adı verilen ürünler yapıyor. 

Tarım Bakanlığı titizlenmedi.

Yönetmenliği çıkardı.

GDO ürünlere giriş izni verdi.

ABD ve şirketleri çok sevindi.

üünkü Türkiye, onlar için çok karlı bir pazar. Türkiye ABD şirketleri için* “genetik modifiye ihracatında 1 milyar dolarlık”* (o da şimdilik) bir aç piyasa. Türkiye 435 bin tonla ABD şirketlerinin ürettiği* “en büyük glüten yemi alıcısı”* ülke. AKP iktidarı ve Tarım Bakanlığı, GDO ürünlerinin ülkeye girişinde zararı en aza indirmek için gerekli olan* “Bio Güvenlik Yasası”*nı çıkartmadan, girişe kapı aralayan yönetmenliği yayınladı.

Ve bilin bakalım ne yaptı?

Vatandaşı karanlığa attı.

Bir satıcı kalkıp, sattığı ürünün üsütüne *“Bu ürün GDO’lu değildir”* yazamayacak. Sigara paketinin üzerine* “Seni öldürür”* yazılıyor, gıda ürününe yazılmayacak. Niçin?Yönetmenlik böyle çıktığı için... Niçin yönetmenlik böyle çıktı? ABD Tarım Bakanlığı istediği için...

Bu yönetmenlikle; Türk Tütünü (şark tütünü) nasıl ki Amerikan Tütünü (Virginia Tütünü) karşısındaki savaşını yitirdi, nasıl ki bizim Anamur Muzu, ABD şirketlerinin ele geçirdiği şili’nin üikita Muzu karşısında iç pazarı kaybetti, Anadolu’nun toprakları, tarlaları, bağları, ovaları, yaylarındaki dünyanın en zengin bio-çeşitlilik gösteren yapısı da şimdi Türk tütünü ile Anamur Muzu’nun kaderine ortak edildi. Başka hiçbir toprakta yetişmeyen, büyümeyen, gelişmeyen ve adına endemik denilen bitki örtüsü(flora) Türkiye’de var. Dünyadaki toplam 12 bin 500 endemik türün 2 bin 500’ü Türkiye’nin doğasında yüzbinlerce yıldır duruyor fakat Türkiye üründe, tohumda ve ilaçta bağımlılık yaratacak GDO’ya kapı aralıyor.

Geri kalmışlığın tarifi var.

Nedir biliyor musunuz?

Elindeki yeraltı, yerüstü kaynağının ve doğal zenginliğinin farkında olmadığı için fakir, işsiz kalan, tembel, miskin yaşayarak; tohumunda, gıdasında bile yabancıya muhtaç olan toplumlara *“geri kalmış”* diyorlar. Trabzon’un şeker Su Yaylası’nda 2 bin 600 metre yükseklikte evi olduğu için* “geleni gideni-olanı biteni gözlemleme imkanına sahip”* arkadaşım ekonomi doktoru gazete köşe yazarı *Dr. şeref Oğuz*, ABD’li, İsrailli, Hollandalı, Kanadalı şirketlerin görevlendirdiği uzmanların turist gibi gelip,Trabzon’un şeker Su ile Uzungöl etrafındaki yaylalarında endemik bitki örnekleri toplayıp ve GPS ile de koordinat tespiti yaparak geri döndüklerini söylüyor.

Yılanlarla çıyanlar...

Akreplerle fareler...

Vatan bilinciyle uyanacaklar...

Bir gün mutlaka...

...

----------


## bozok

*İsrail'den gelen GDO'lu soyayı et olarak yiyoruz!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/11/2009* 




Yıllardan beri soya fasulyesi propagandası yapılır. Sağlık programlarının arasına soya fasulyesinin nasıl değerli bir nimet olduğu fikri mutlaka yerleştirilir. Soyanın protein değerinden, etin yerini tutabileceğinden söz edilir. Halbuki Türkiye bu ürünü tanımaz. Türkiye toprakları dünyanın en verimli topraklarıdır ve bu coğrafya aynı zamanda dünyanın en zengin bitki örtüsüne sahiptir. Mesela flora tabakası bakımından dünyanın en zengin şehirleri Trabzon ve Hakkari’dir. Ama soya, bu topraklarda yetiştirilmez. 

* * *

Peki bu soya neyin nesiymiş? Gıda sektöründen bir okurumuz yazıyor: 

_“Sayın Bulut, Türkiye’de üretilen et mamullerinin hemen hemen tümünde maliyetleri düşürmek için büyüğünden küçüğüne çoğu firma, kıyma şeklinde veya un halinde endüstriyel soya kullanılır. 1 kilo kıyma şeklinde soyaya, 3 kilo su ilave edip kabartırsınız, 4 kilo madde elde edersiniz. Bunu da et karışımıyla karıştırırsınız. Un halindeki konsantre soyanın işlevi biraz daha farklıdır, ancak onun da su tutma özelliği büyüktür._ 

_Bu iki çeşit soya da her zaman genetiği değiştirilmiş soya fasulyesinden imal edilir._ 

_Endüstriyel soyada dünyada söz sahibi ülkeler İsrail, Amerika ve üin’dir. ülkemize ithal edilen endüstriyel soyaların en az yüzde 80’i İsrail’den ambalajlı veya dökme olarak gelir. Dökme olanları burada yerli firmalar veya İsrail sermayesi ile kurulmuş firmalar tarafından paketlenip satışa sunulur. Son bir kaç senedir üin ürünleri de geliyor._ 

_Et mamulleri imalatçıları korkunç bir rekabet içerisinde oldukları için, maliyetlerini düşürmek bakımından bu maddeyi daha çok oranda kullanmaktadır._ 

_GDO’lu ürünler içerisinde en çok kullanılan, dahası, insanların bilmeden tükettikleri ve içinde bulunduğum sektörde yoğun olarak kullanılan, endüstriyel soyadır.”_ 

Demek ki bir lokantada et yerken, aslında İsrail’den gelen genetiği değiştirilmiş soya fasulyesi yiyoruz! 

Bu ithalatı da millet mi istedi acaba AKP iktidarından? 

* * *


Bir de şeker meselesi var. Türkiye’de şeker pancarı üretimi AB’nin baskıları ile sınırlandırıldı. Yerine ithal edilen genetiği değiştirilmiş mısırdan şeker üretiliyor ve bu şeker endüstriyel katkı maddesi olarak bakın nerelerde kullanılıyor: 

Metabolizma ve beslenme uzmanı Prof. Dr. Ahmet Aydın, şeker için diyor ki, “British Medical Journal’da yeni yayınlanan bir makalede ‘şeker tütün kadar tehlikeli, zarar verici ve bağımlılık yapıcı olduğu için uyuşturucu sınıfına sokulmalıdır’ deniliyor. 

şeker, diş çürümesi başta olmak üzere, obezite, diyabet, kalp ve dolaşım hastalıkları, böbrek taşları, kanser, hipertansiyon, felç, ülser, astım, romatizma, kronik yorgunluk ve kemik erimesine sebep oluyor. 

Vücudun her tarafına taşınan şeker, özellikle de göbek, kalçalar, göğüsler bacağın üst kısmında toplanıyor. Bu bölgeler de dolduğunda, yağ asitleri kalp ve böbrek gibi aktif organlara dağılıyor. Bu organlar gittikçe yavaşlıyor ve sonuçta dokuları bozularak yağa dönüşüyor. Bağışıklık sistemi zayıflıyor. Vücut soğuk, sıcak veya mikroplara karşı koyamıyor. 

Her yerde* ‘şeker’* var. üzellikle bebek mamasında bile şeker olması, çocukların beslenme zevkinin bir ömür boyu yanlış bir yolda gitmesine neden oluyor. 

şekerle ilgili çok önemli başka bir tehlike daha var. Genetiğiyle oynanmış mısırdan ‘mısır şekeri’ üretiliyor. ‘Nişasta bazlı sıvı şeker’ de denilen bu şeker, çikolata, gofret, gazlı içecek, baklava, mısır gevreği gibi endüstriyel gıdalarda en çok kullanılan şeker türüdür. 

Karacaoğlan’ın* ‘zehir oldu yediğimiz şekerler’* deyişi günümüzde daha bir geçerli.” 

...

----------


## bozok

*‘GDO’lu ürün fareden tavuk kargadan inek*

*Güngör Uras / milliyet.com.tr / 3.11.2009*



ABD’de bazı şirketler var. Bu şirketlerde dünyanın en cin uzmanları çalışıyor. Bu uzmanların* “cinliği”* canlının hücre yapısıyla oynayarak *“pireyi deve yapmak”*. ürneğin, tavuk yumurtadan çıkar. İnek doğum yaparak ürer. Onlar farelerin hücre yapısıyla oynuyor, fareden tavuk yapıyor. Kargaların hücre yapısıyla oynuyor, kargalar inek oluyor. 

İnsanlar tavuk yerine fare, inek eti yerine karga eti yiyor. 

İyi de bunları yapan şirketlerin, bunları yapmaktan yararı ne?

*Yararı: Para...* üünkü insanlar buna alışırsa, bundan sonra tavuk yumurtadan çıkmıyor. İnekler doğum yapmıyor. Tabiatın doğal üretim sistemi çöküyor. Tavuk yetiştirecekler her seferinde o şirketin fareden üretilmiş civcivini, inek yetiştirecekler kargadan üretilmiş buzağıyı satın almak zorunda oluyor. 

Canlıların hücre yapısıyla oynanması ve doğal yapının değiştirilmesi sonunda elde edilen ürünlere* “genetiği değiştirilmiş organizmalar“* *(Kısaca: GDO)* deniliyor. 


*Sağlık ve doğa tehlike altında* 
şimdilerde mısır, soya ve pamuk üretiminde giderek daha fazla GDO esaslı tohum kullanılıyor. GDO esaslı tohum kullandığımızda iki sorun var: (1) Bu tohumla tarım yapılırsa, tarladan 5-10 km çevreye yayılan polenler o alandaki her türlü bitkiyi zehirliyor. Kısırlaştırıyor. (2) Bu tohumlarla üretilen mısır ve soya ve de pamuğun yağı değişik gıda ürünlerinde ve de özellikle çocuk mamalarında kullanıldığında, insan vücudunun dengesini bozuyor. İnsanı bir anlamda zehirliyor. 

İşte bu nedenle, dünyada her ülke GDO’lar konusunda “halkını koruyucu” önlem alıyor. 

*(1) Genel önlem:* Halkı GDO’lu ürünler konusunda uyarmak oluyor. Satılan gıda maddelerinin üzerinde GDO içerip içermediğinin yazılması zorunluluğu konuluyor. Bunun için devlet GDO’lu ürünleri sıkı denetim altına alıyor. 

*(2) üzel önlem:* Bazı ülkeler GDO’lu ürünlerin kullanımını, ülkeye girişini sınırlıyor. üzellikle Avrupa ülkeleri bu konuda çok duyarlı. 

Bizim hükümetimiz bugüne kadar GDO konusuna ilgisiz kaldı. Bilindiği gibi, biz yurtdışından (1) Hem tohum olarak (2) Hem de yetişmiş şekilde mısır ve soya ithal ediyoruz. Bugüne kadar ithal ettiğimiz tohumlar, bugüne kadar ithal ettiğimiz mısır ve soya ürünleri GDO’lu mu, değil mi bilemiyoruz. 

*Hükümet kapıyı açtı* 
GDO‘lu tohum ve ürün konusunda bir kanunla düzenleme yapılması beklenirken, bir yönetmelikle hükümetimiz GDO‘ya ülkenin kapılarını açtı. 

Yayımlanan yönetmeliğe göre, GDO’lu ürünler (örneğin GDO’lu mısır,soya,pamuk yağı ve bunlar ile üretilen gıda maddeleri)bundan böyle ülkeye girebilecek. Satılabilecek. şimdilik GDO’lu tohum ithalatı ve GDO’lu tohumdan üretim yok ama…İleride *“dışarıdan alıyoruz,neden biz üretmeyelim”* diyerek o da başlayacak. 

Yayımlanan yönetmeliğe göre, (1) Bir ürünün içinde binde 9’a kadar GDO’lu madde varsa, bunun etikete yazılmasına gerek yok. Halkımız bilmeden GDO’lu ürürünü afiyetle yiyebilir. 

*Yönetmelik satıcıyı destekliyor*
(2) GDO’lu ürüne karşı olan bir üretici halk sağlığına önem verir ve de ürününün üzerine GDO’suz üründür diye yazmak isterse yazamaz. üünkü bunu yazarsa halk hangi ürün GDO’lu hangisi değil diyerek sağlığına dikkat eder. GDO’lu ürünler satılamaz. 

Açık anlatımıyla, yönetmelik halk sağlığını korumayı değil, yabancı GDO’lu ürün satıcılarını desteklemeyi hedef alıyor. 

Bu olağandır. GDO’lu tohum üreten az sayıdaki şirket, bu kazançlı işi büyütebilmek için dünyanın her yanında büyük harcamalar yapıyor. Adam tavlıyor. Medyaya yansıyan haberlere göre, bizim ülkemizden de çok sayıda politikacı ABD’ye davet edilerek *“beyin temizliğine tabi tutuldu”.* Böylece* “alelacele”* yönetmelik çıktı. 

Ne yazık ki GDO’lu ürünler halkımızın sağlığını, Türkiye’nin doğasını nasıl bozacak bunu tartışan yok.

...

----------


## bozok

*Genetik tezgah!*



Geçtiğimiz pazartesi günü Resmi Gazete’de çok az kişinin dikkatini çeken... Ancak insan sağlığı bakımından 80 milyon insanımızı ilgilendiren çok önemli bir yönetmelik yayımladı. Adı; Genetiği Değiştirilmiş Organizmalara (GDO) Dair Yönetmelik. Ziraat Mühendisleri Odası Başkanı Gökhan Günaydın dün telefonda anlatıyor:

- Böylesine önemli bir konunun yasa ile düzenlenmesi gerekirdi. Ancak iktidar, konu Meclis’e gelirse büyük tartışmalara yol açacağını ve sonunda tıpkı mayınlı araziler olayında yaşadığı gibi kamuoyunun büyük tepki göstereceğini gördüğü için hazırladığı tasarıyı son anda geri çekti. Yönetmelikle, sessiz sedasız halletmeye kalktı. Yönetmelikle ilgili sadece iki sakıncayı belirteyim; bir ürünün içinde binde dokuza kadar GDO’lu hammadde varsa, bunun etikette belirtilmesi gerekmiyor. 

GDO’suz ürünlerin etiketlerinde de ürünün GDO’suz olduğuna dair ifade bulunamayacak.

- Yani tüketici öğrenmek istese de aldığı ürünün GDO’lu mu GDO’suz mu olduğunu bilemeyecek!

- Evet. üünkü aksi durum haksız rekabete yol açarmış. Yani yönetmeliğe göre rekabet insan sağlığından önde geliyor. 

Sonra... Yönetmelik, bebeklere doğrudan GDO’lu ürün verilemez, diyor. Ama aynı yönetmeliğe göre o bebek anne karnındayken annesine verilebilir!* Tam bir karamizah.*

- Son sözleriniz...

- Halk sağlığı ciddi şekilde tehlikeye atılıyor.



*M. AşIK / 30.11.2009 / MİLLİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Genetiği Değiştirilmiş Organizma*


*Yalçın BAYER*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*3 Kasım 2009*



*TARIM ve Köyişleri Bakanlığı tarafından 26 Ekim’de Resmi Gazete’de yayınlanan yönetmeliğin zamanlaması doğrusu GDO severler için çok uygun idi.*


Yönetmelik *Türkiye*’yi *GDO*’ların ithaline ve kullanımına açtı. Artık *GDO*’lu ürünlerle zehirlenme özgürlüğü başlamıştır! *GDO*’lu ürünleri topluma yedirmek için önce haberi farkına varmadan yedirmek gerekir diye bazıları düşünmüş olabilir mi?

*GDO*’lu ürünlerin sağlığa etkileri hayvanlar üzerinde yapılan epeyce araştırmaya konu oldu. Sadece bir tanesini verelim. *İskoçya Rowett Enstitüsü*’nden Dr. *Arpad Pusztai*’nin genetiği değiştirilmiş patates ile beslediği farelerin tümünün iç organlarında küçülme, sindirim sistemlerinde bozukluk, bağışıklık sistemlerinde çökme, kan yapılarında bozulma ve mide çeperlerinde kalınlaşma görüldü.

Okuduğunu anlayacak herkesi yönetmeliği kendi gözleri ile okumaya çağırıyorum. Merak etmeyin beş sayfadan fazla değil. (rega.basbakanlik.gov.tr)

*EMRİNİZ OLUR*

*MADDE 5/2:* “İthal edilen, üretilen veya dağıtımı yapılan GDO’lu gıda veya yemin çevre, insan veya hayvan sağlığı açısından olumsuzluğu tespit edildiğinde, gıda veya yem işletmecisi sağlığı ve çevreyi korumak amacıyla gerekli tedbirleri almak, Bakanlığı, diğer ilgili mercileri ve tüketicileri acilen bilgilendirmek ve söz konusu gıda veya yemi, piyasadan geri çekmek zorundadır.”

Emriniz olur. Az sayıda istisnası ile dünyanın neresinde görülmüş, bir şirketin *“Yoğurdum ekşidir”* dediği. *Hindistan*’da *GDO*’lu pamuğun verimsiz ve zararlı olduğunu 19 araştırma söylediği halde, bu araştırmaları hangi şirket dikkate almıştır. 

*MADDE 5/3:* “*GDO’*lu ürünlerin, bebek mamaları ve bebek formülleri, devam mamaları ve devam formülleri ile bebek ve küçük çocuk ek besinlerinde kullanılması yasaktır.”

Yani *“Aslında GDO’lar zararlıdır, bu yüzden bebekleri şimdilik affediyoruz. Büyüyünce onlar da başlarlar yemeye”* demekteler. Daha başka söze gerek var mı?

*MADDE 5/7:* “Gıda veya yemin %0.5’ten fazla izin verilmeyen GDO içermesi halinde ithalatına, işlenmesine, nakline, dağıtımına ve satışına izin verilmez.”

İnsan veya çevre sağlığına zararlı bir ürünün azıcık karışmasının bir sakıncası olmadığı söylenmek isteniyor. Birazcık mikrop zarar vermez gibi bir ifade. Zararlı bir organizmanın şakaya gelmeyeceğini bilmiyorlar mı?

*MADDE 5/8:* “*GDO*’suz ürünlerin etiketinde ürünün GDO’suz olduğuna dair ifadeler bulunamaz.” 

Eee, pes yani. GDO’lu gıdaları üretenler o kadar ürünlerine güvenmiyorlar ki herhangi bir gıda üreten bir şirket paketin üzerine ürününde GDO kullanılmadığını yazamıyor. Tarım Bakanlığı’na öneriyoruz: “Trans yağ kullanılmamıştır”, “Katkı maddesi kullanılmamıştır”, “Domuz eti kullanılmamıştır” yazılmasını da yasaklasınlar. Ne farkı var? üok mu masum bu madde. Bu isteğin *ABD*’de *GDO*’lu ürün üreten şirketlerin talebi olduğunu biliyorlardı şüphesiz. 


*SüT TEHLİKELİ OLUR MU*
‘*GDO’ya Hayır Platformu’*nun da açıkladığı gibi “GDO’lu yemlerle beslenen hayvanların ve ürünlerinin de GDO’lu sayılması ve dolayısıyla etiketlenmesine ilişkin hiçbir maddenin yönetmelikte yer almaması da insan sağlığının hiçe sayıldığının en büyük göstergelerinden biridir.” 

İçtiğiniz süt artık çok daha tehlikeli olacak.

Yönetmeliği çiğneyenlere verilecek para cezaları büyük şirketleri ürkütecek düzeyde değildir.

Bütün bunlar insanlarımıza, çevreye yapılan bir zulüm değilse nedir? Artık *GDO* ile zehirlenme özgürlüğünüz var. Ya şimdi ayağa kalk ve itiraz et ya da sistemin mezbahasında uslu koyun olduğunu itiraf et.


*Prof. Dr. Tayfun üZKAYA*

----------


## bozok

*Kısırlığa sebep olan ürünleri AKP seçmeni yiyecek mi?* 


*Arslan BULUT 
yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/11/2009* 





Tayyip Erdoğan, partisinin grup toplantısında GDO yönetmeliği ile ilgili bir iki söz söyledi ama gerçekleri halktan gizledi! 

Basında bazı köşe yazarlarının, çıkan yönetmeliği okumadan yorum yaptığını iddia etti ve GDO’lu ürünlere izin verilmediğini, aksine yasak getirildiğini öne sürdü. 

GDO yönetmeliği ile ilgili ilk yazı bu sütunda çıktı. Daha sonra yönetmelik hakkında basında çıkan yazıların tamamı, *“GDO açılımı ile Anadolu’da ne Türk kalır ne Kürt!”* başlıklı yazımdaki tespitlere ve bakış açısına dayalıdır. Farklı bir tespit yoktur. 

Dolayısıyla Erdoğan’a benim cevap vermem gerekir. Ben yönetmeliği okudum ve öyle yorumladım. Erdoğan ise yönetmeliği ya hiç okumamıştır ya da Türk Milleti’ni kanser ve kısırlığa mahkÃ»m ederek ortadan kaldırabilecek bu ürünlere bile bile izin vermektedir! Birincisi doğruysa Erdoğan, tuzağa düşürülmüştür. Okumadığı yönetmeliğin GDO’lu ürünlere yasak getirdiğini zannetmektedir. 

* * *

Yönetmelikten bazı maddeleri alıntı olarak kullanmış ve yorumlamıştım. Ve yönetmeliğin bir hile ve aldatma cümlesi ile başladığını belirtmiştim. 

Birinci ihtimal doğruysa, Erdoğan’ı bu cümleyle aldatmış olabilirler. Mecburen tespitlerimi tekrarlıyorum: 

Yönetmelik,* “Bu Yönetmelik hükümlerine aykırı olan GDO’lu gıda ve yemlerin işleme ve tüketim amacıyla ithali, piyasaya sürülmesi, tescili, ihracatı ve transit geçişleri yasaktır. Gümrük idarelerince bu Yönetmelik kapsamındaki ürünler için GDO’ya ilişkin ek bir belge aranmaz”* diye başlıyor, 

Yani* “Bu yönetmeliğe uygun olmak kaydıyla serbesttir”* diyor. üstelik ek bir belge de aranmayacağını öngörüyor! 

Hemen ardından şöyle deniliyor: 

_“İthal edilen, üretilen veya dağıtımı yapılan GDO’lu gıda veya yemin, çevre, insan veya hayvan sağlığı açısından olumsuzluğu tespit edildiğinde, gıda veya yem işletmecisi sağlığı ve çevreyi korumak amacıyla gerekli tedbirleri almak, Bakanlığı, diğer ilgili mercileri ve tüketicileri acilen bilgilendirmek ve söz konusu gıda veya yemi, piyasadan geri çekmek zorundadır.”_ 

Yani bütün inisiyatif bu işin ticaretini yapanlara veriliyor. 

Yönetmelik_ “GDO’lu ürünlerin, bebek mamaları ve bebek formülleri, devam mamaları ve devam formülleri ile bebek ve küçük çocuk ek besinlerinde kullanılması yasaktır._ 

_İnsan ve hayvan tedavisinde kullanılan antibiyotiklere karşı direnç genleri içeren GDO ve ürünlerinin ithalatı ve piyasaya sunulması yasaktır”_ diyerek, bu ürünlerin aslında ne kadar zararlı olduğunu tescil ediyor ama, kontrolü ithalatçıya veriyor!

Yönetmelik,_ “GDO’suz ürünlerin etiketinde ürünün GDO’suz olduğuna dair ifadeler bulunamaz”_ diyor. 

GDO’lu ürün, normal ürünlere karışsın, millet haberi olmadan alsın yesin diye! 

Yönetmeliğin bir yerinde _“Türkiye flora ve faunası için potansiyel bir tehlike oluşturmasını engellemek üzere GDO’nun Türkiye’de yakın akraba ve yabanileri olan türlere ait olmadığını gösterir bilgi ve belgeler istenebilir”_ diye bir hüküm de var. 

Yani hükümet, GDO’lu ürünlerin ülkenin flora ve faunasını yok edeceğini bile bile bunlara izin veriyor! 

Yönetmeliğin tamamı, aslında bir soykırım şebekesi olan GDO’lu ürünler üreten firmalara nasıl izin verileceğini düzenliyor. 


* * *

Bir millet, soyunu kurutacak bir madde ile beslenmek ister mi? Ve buna izin veren siyasi kişinin peşinden gider mi? 

Ayrıca Erdoğan, domuz gribi aşısı yaptırmayacağını da söyledi! Peki 40 milyon doz aşı ne olacak? Bu durumda, AKP seçmeni aşı olacak mı? 

*GDO’lu ürünleri bile bile kim yiyecek? AKP seçmeni mi?*


...

----------


## bozok

*GDO çocukları! (*)*


*Mine G. Kırıkkanat* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*6.11.2009*




Bir zamanlar, bizim sert Anadolu buğdayımız vardı. Ekmeklerimiz bugün ancak Avrupa’daki ekmeklerde bulabildiğimiz tok lezzette ve francalamız, Fransız bagetinin çıtır tadındaydı.

Son yıllarda değerini anlayıp* “al dente”* pişirmesini nihayet öğrendiğimiz İtalyan makarnalarının en iyisi sert buğdaydan üretilir. Ama tam da biz makarnanın tadına vardığımız sırada kayboldu, tarihe gömüldü sert Anadolu buğdayı ve* “al dente”* pişirilecek diri makarnayı artık üretemiyor Türkiye... 

Yerine, sünger gibi ekmekler, kaynar suya atılır atılmaz ölmüş solucana dönen makarnalar, toz kıvamında, yoğunluksuz un veren ve zaten* “tohumluk”* vermeyen, dolayısıyla bir ekimden ötekine soyunu sürdüremeyen, çiftçiyi her yıl yeniden çokuluslu şirketlerin geliştirdiği tohumlar almak zorunda bırakan buğday cinsi ekiliyor Anadolu’ya...

Bu çokuluslu şirketlerin en büyükleri, Monsanto, Cargill, Bung, DuPont, Syngenta ve Bayer adlarını taşıyor ve adlarından tahmin edebileceğiniz gibi, bazıları kimya ve ilaç sanayii devleri.

***

Bir zamanlar, bizim içi sapsarı, sulu, lezzetli ve kütür kütür patateslerimiz vardı. Etli patatesin patatesi dağılmaz, haşlanmışı boğaza tıkanmaz, kızartması yumuşayıp bayılmazdı. Halen Fransa’da tam 12 çeşit patates ve birbirinden şiirsel adları var: Re Adası, Bonnotte, Ratte, Charlotte, Juliette, Pompadour, ChÃ©rie, Fontenay Güzeli, Amandine, Vitelotte, Roseval, Auvergne Mavisi. 

Oysa bugün Türkiye’ye taze diye küçüğünü, olgun diye büyüğünü yedirdikleri TEK çeşit patates, beyaz, unlu, tatsız ve dolayısıyla en adisi, isimsiz olanı...

Kelle gibi Bursa şeftalilerimiz küçüldü, birbirinden lezzetli elma çeşitlerimiz üçe indi, zaten çoğu da ithal, biberlerimiz azmanlaştı, çekirdekli ve mis kokulu yerli muzu ara ki bulasın, domatesler tatsızlaştı, dantel gibi maydanozlar kereviz sapına döndü, zaten kereviz sapı da çalıya benzedi, etlere su şırınga ediliyor ki yumuşacık olsun, siz de dinlendirilmiş et yediğinizi sanarak et parasına suyla beslenin... Gıda emperyalizmine teslim olan devlet, gıda kodeksini değiştirdi, yoğurt üretimindeki yüzde 12 katı madde koşulunu kaldırdı, artık sulandırılmış sulu süte ithal süt tozuyla üretiliyor yoğurtlar. Türkiye, yoğurdun geleneksel tadını da böylece kaybetti. Hatta ağzı batılı taama alışanlar,* “diyet”* diye satılan bazı çeşitlerin domuz etinden elde edilen* “ithal jelatin”* katılarak sertleştirildiğini bilmeden, bu sütü bozuk ürünleri yağsız yoğurt diye yiyorlar...


***


Türkiye’deki GDO tartışmalarını ibretle izliyor ve merak ediyorum: ülkemizdeki istisnasız tüm mısır, soya fasulyesi üretiminin GDO ve *“tohumluk vermeyen”* topyekÃ»n tohumların hem de yıllardan beri genetiği değiştirilmiş organizmalar olduğunu bu tartışmadan önce kaç kişi biliyordu, acaba?

Yukarda saydığım GDO olmayan soysuzlaştırılmış sebze ve meyveler de yine insan eliyle laboratuarlarda yaratılmış *“hibrid”*ler zaten...

ülkemizde yerli tohumculuk bitirildi, geleneksel tarım bitirildi, hayvancılık bitirildi, sütçülük bitirildi, milyonlarca kişi işsiz kaldı, kentlere yığıldı, dünya kadar işlenmemiş toprak, istihdam yaratacak toprağa bağlı üretim sektörleri çökertilirken... En az alanda, en az insan gücüyle, en çok ürünü veren, dolayısıyla yoğun kimyasal ilaç ve gübre kullanımıyla toprağı ve tabii ürünü zehirleyen entansif tarım, gerek büyük, gerek küçük baş hayvanları* “işkence”* altında yetiştiren, dolayısıyla (özellikle tavuklarda) acı birikimi toksinlerin tüketilen etle birlikte insan vücuduna geçmesinin baş sorumlusu, sanayi hayvancılığı pompalandı. Bu entansif tarım ve hayvancılık politikasının sonuçlarını, kanser ve alerji hastalıklarının hızla artışında, giderek daha çok çocuğun neredeyse kanserle birlikte doğuşunda görüyoruz...

Hepsi Batılı, ama hemen hepsi Amerikan ağırlıklı çokuluslu şirketler, özellikle tohumculuk alanında gelişmekte olan ülkelerin önce* “tahıl”* üretimini ele geçiriyorlar. Türkiye yönetmeliği beklemedi, çoktan teslim oldu GDO çocuklarına...

GDO çocuklarının, tahıl ambarı ülkemize neler ettiği, gelecek hafta bu sütunda. 

(*) Telif hakkı arkadaşım Elif’e aittir!

...

----------


## bozok

*GDO aziz halkımıza zarar vermekle meşgul*


*Yalçın DOğAN*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*6 Kasım 2009* 




*Hİü bu kadar armut gördüğümü hatırlamıyorum. Pazarlar armut dolu.*


Tıpkı, geçen yıl hiç bu kadar *domates* görmediğim gibi.

Geçen yıl neden o kadar domates? *üünkü, bizim Rusya’ya ihrac etttiğimiz domatesleri Rusya bize geri gönderiyor. Kullanılan tarım ilacı zararlı.* 

*Hatta, bir kısmı GDO’lu.* Rusya’nın iddiası bu.

şimdi pazarlar neden armut dolu? *üünkü, bizim Avrupa’nın bazı ülkelerine ihrac ettiğimiz armutları, o ülkeler bize geri gönderiyor. Kullanılan tarım ilacı zararlı. Hatta, bir kısmı GDO’lu.* O ülkelerin iddiası bu.

Geçen yıl o kadar domates tüketemiyoruz, onlardan salça yapılıyor. şimdi aziz halkımız bol bol zehirli salça yemekle meşgul.

Armuttan henüz salça olmuyor. Eh, o kadar armutu denize dökecek halimiz yok, şimdi aziz halkımız bol bol zehirli armut yemekle meşgul.

GDO ve tarım ilacı diyerek, GDO ve zehir, aziz halkımıza zarar vermekle meşgul.


*BİLİMSEL TANIM*

Tarım Bakanlığının hazırladığı GDO yönetmeliği ortalığı kasıp kavuruyor. Her kafadan ayrı bir ses çıkıyor.

Siyaset bir yana, yönetmelikle getirilen kurallara ilişkin, bir bilim adamının söylediği diğer bilim adamının sözlerini tutmuyor. Bir tarımcının sözleri, diğer tarımcının sözleriyle çelişiyor. ünümüze gelen her konu gibi, bunu da içinden çıkılmaz hale getiriyoruz.

Bilimsel olarak GDO, genetiği değiştirilmiş organizmalar, yani canlılar demek. Tarımsal ürün gibi. Canlılarda kuşaklar arasındaki benzerlik ya da farklılıkların, bir kuşaktan öteki kuşağa geçmesinin incelenmesine *genetik* deniyor. *Gen* farklılık ya da benzerliği temsil eden parça.

GDO farklı canlı ürünlerin birleştirilmesi. İşin içinde gen olduğundan, GDO’lu bir ürünün etkisi kuşaktan kuşağa geçiyor.
ürün zararlı ise, bir kuşak, iki kuşak çeşitli hastalıklar ortaya çıkıyor. GDO’ların önemi burada.


*SARI PİRİNü VE SOYA*

ünyargı kötü bir şey. GDO’lar iyi sonuç da veriyor, kötü sonuç da. İşte, size iki farklı örnek.

Afrika’da A vitamini eksikliğinden dolayı, çok sayıda görme özürlü insan doğuyor. Afrika’da genellikle *sarı pirinç* yeniyor.

*İsviçre* bildiğimiz pirinçle A vitamini içeren bir bitkiyi birleştiriyor, A vitaminli sarı pirinç elde ediyor. Afrika’ya bu GDO’lu pirinci satıyor. Pirinç hem sarı, hem A vitaminli. Sonuç, Afrika’da görme özürlü doğumlar azalıyor. Demek ki, GDO iyi.

*Brezilya’da* besin değeri daha yüksek *soya fasulyesi* elde etmek için, soya ile *kestane* birleştiriliyor. Gerçi, besin değeri yüksek soya fasulyesi elde ediliyor ama, yeni ürün *allerjik hastalıklara* yol açıyor. Demek ki, GDO kötü.


*TARIM İLAüLARI*

GDO iyi ve kötü. Tarım Bakanlığının kör dövüşüne neden olan GDO Yönetmeliği onun için *GDO’lu ürünlerin bir bilim kurulunca incelenmesi* kuralını getiriyor.

Bizim geri gelen domatesler GDO’lu ya da kullanılan tarım ilaçlarından dolayı zararlı. Tıpkı, armutlar gibi.

GDO’nun yanı sıra, Tarım Bakanlığının ayrıca tarım ilaçlarını zapt-ı rapt altına alması gerek. Bu GDO’dan ayrı bir konu ama, zorunlu.

*Bazı tarım ilaçlarının kullanımı yasak, ama onların ithalatı serbest.*

Olmaz mı, olur. Ne de olsa, burası Türkiye. 

...

----------


## bozok

*GDO’lu diyet tarifleri*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*6 Kasım 2009*




*Haliyle panik halindesiniz... “Nasıl anlarız? Genetiği değiştirilmiş organizma yemekten nasıl kurtuluruz?” filan.*


şöyle... 

*

Annaneniz öpülesi elleri parçalanırcasına, ovalaya ovalaya tarhana yaparken, siz, *“Aman annane be, boş versene”* deyip, marketten hazır çorba alıyordunuz ya... Annane rahmetli oldu ve siz, o tarhananın tarifini annaneden alıp, bir kenara yazmadınız ya... İşte o nedenle, siz, genetiği değiştirilmiş organizma yemekten kurtulamazsınız maalesef.

*

Ne verirlerse...

Onu yiyeceksiniz.

*

Kız evlat yetiştiriyorsunuz, en iyi okullara gönderiyorsunuz... Piyano çalıyor, İngilizce konuşuyor, Grammy alanları tek tek biliyor. Bilmeli... Ama alt tarafı limon, şeker ve su kullanıp, limonata yapmasını bilmiyor! Yoğurdu çırpıp, ayran yapamıyor, ayran... İşte o nedenle, kızınız, genetiği değiştirilmiş meşrubat içmeye mahkÃ»m maalesef... Torunlarınız da.

*

Zahmet edip sütlaç yapmadığınız için, kek yapmaya üşendiğiniz için... İçinde ne olduğunu bilmediğiniz gofretleri, mısır patlaklarını kemiriyor sizin oğlan! Hamur tutmayı, şöyle mis gibi ıspanaklı bi börek yapıp, çantasına koymayı bilmediğiniz için, hamburger bağımlısı oldu. Tahin-pekmezi *“köylü işi”*, vıcık vıcık yağ fışkıran kremaları *“modernite”* sandığınız için, daha 10 yaşında ayıya döndü, yuvarlana yuvarlana yürüyor, tıkanıyor, merdiven çıkamıyor.

*

Size zor geliyor ama, zor mu evde yoğurt yapmak? İstanbul’un güneşi müsait değil, anlarım, zor mudur İzmir’de, Antalya’da, Adana’da evde salça yapmak? 

şikayet edip duruyorsun, içine katkı maddesi konuyor, zorla beyazlatılıyor diye... İster tam buğday unundan, ister çavdardan, hakikaten zor mudur evde ekmek yapmak? Bütün ailen kabız... Tonla para verip, abuk sabuk ambalajlı-meyveli saçmalıklardan medet umacağına, niye öğrenmiyorsun kabak tatlısı yapmayı?

*

Güya, çoluğunu çocuğunu düşünüyorsun, taze taze yesinler diye, pazara gidiyorsun... Eğri büğrü biberlere, doğal olduğu için tuttuğunda ezilen domateslere ağız burun kıvırıyorsun, hormonlu, tornadan çıkmış gibilerini alıyorsun... Ne işe yaradı senin pazara gitmen?

*

Kocanız da, bu satırları okuyup, size akıl verecek şimdi... Söyleyin ona, ukalalık etmesin, götürün aktara, hatmi çiçeğiyle zencefili birbirinden ayırt etsin, ondan sonra konuşsun!

*

Enginar, börülce, radika, cibes pişirmekten haberin yok; gazetelerin tiraj almak için kıçından uydurduğu kıçımın uzmanlarından fıldır fıldır brokoli tarifleri öğreniyorsun... Brüksel lahanası yiyerek mi AB’ye gireceğini sanıyorsun?

*

üin’den bal getiriyorlar mesela... Taaa Arjantin’den, Meksika’dan bal getiriyorlar. Neymiş efendim, içinde genetiği değiştirilmiş organizma olabilirmiş falan... İçinde tavuk ibiği, maymun kulağı olmadığına şükredin! Ben iddia ediyorum... Kaşla göz arasında frankeştayn ürünlere kapıları açan arkadaşlarla, Amerikan çiftçilerinin avukatı profesörlerimiz, sırf karakovan balına sahip çıksa, şemdinli’de, Pervari’de terör bile azalır, terör bile.

*

Uzatmayayım.

Mutfak genetiğimizi kaybettik biz.

*

Elin adamı, mısırdan, soyadan, domatesten önce beynimizin DNA’sını değiştirdi!

*

Hurrraaa diye köyden kente göçerken, dışarda tıkınmayı şehirleşme zannettik. Ambalajlı ürün tüketmeyi, zenginleşme zannettik.

*

Dolayısıyla, ya kafayı değiştirip, özümüze döneceğiz... Ya da ne verirlerse onu yiyeceğiz. 

...

----------


## bozok

*GDO'ya izin Yüce Divan'lık bir suçtur!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/11/2009* 




Türkiye Ziraat Odaları Birliği Genel Başkanı şemsi Bayraktar, bütün ürünlerin Genetiği Değiştirilmiş Organizma olmadığını belirterek,* “Türkiye’de üretilen ürünlerin hiç birisinde GDO bulunmamaktadır. Halkımız meyve ve sebzeleri rahatlıkla tüketebilir”* dedi. 

Acaba öyle mi? 

şemsi Bayraktar, kamuoyuna Türkiye’de tarımda kullanılan ithal tohumların genetiği değiştirilmiş olup olmadığı konusunda neden bilgi vermiyor? Tohumların yüzde 98’inin ithal ve hibrit yani tohum vermeyen tohum olduğu iddiaları televizyonlarda seslendirildi. Bu konuda TZOB’un bir araştırması var mıdır? Varsa, sonuçlarını neden Türk halkı ile paylaşmıyorlar? 

Ziraat Odaları Başkanı, Türk kamuoyuna bu konuda bilgi vermek sorumluluğunda değil midir? 

Bayraktar; çıkarılan yönetmeliğin, GDO’lu üretim izninin önünü açmak için bir basamak olarak kullanılmaması gerektiğini söylüyor ve önce GDO’lu ürünlerin ithalatının başlaması, arkasından da çıkacak olan kanunla üretiminin yapılmasından korktuklarını da bildirdi. 

Evet, tezgah budur zaten! 

* * *

Peki GDO yönetmeliğinin çıkarılması ile şeker fabrikalarının özelleştirilmesi arasında bir bağlantı yok mu? 

TZOB Başkanı, şeker pancarı üreticisini korumak için niçin bir kampanya başlatmıyor? 

Bakın Prof. Dr. Tayfun üzkaya, odatv.com’da ne yazıyor: 

_“Bir taraftan şeker fabrikaları özelleştiriliyor, diğer yandan Tarım Bakanlığı bir yönetmelikle GDO’lu ürünlerin ithalatına kapıyı ardına kadar açıyor. Biliyorsunuz artık mısırdan şeker üretilebiliyor. Amerikan şirketleri bunun için Türkiye’ye yerleşti. Mısırın çoğu Amerika’dan ithal ediliyor ve bunlar GDO’lu. Mısır’dan şeker üretmek için, daha doğrusu mısır nişastasını şekere (früktoz şekeri) dönüştürmek için biyoteknoloji ürünü, yani GDO’lu enzimler kullanılmakta. Bunun için dünyada yılda 200 milyon dolarlık enzim satılmakta. Bu nişasta bazlı şekere ’Yüksek Oranlı Früktoz Mısır şurubu’ denmekte. Kısaltması HFCS._ 

_Amerikan şirketleri bu ürün için ayrılan kotayı yükseltmek, mümkünse kotayı kaldırmak istiyor. Bunun için engel nedir? Engel Türkiye’de şeker pancarına dayalı şeker üretimidir. Mısır şurubu Amerikan şirketlerine çok kar bırakıyor. Onun için şeker fabrikalarının özelleşmesi gerekli. Bunları kendileri alarak kontrol etmeseler bile bu özelleşme sonunda şeker fabrikalarının çoğunun kapanacağı düşünülüyor. üretim açığı, tabii ki mısır şurubu ile kapatılacak._ 

_Türkiye, mısır ithali için parayı nereden bulacak? Kapanacak olan (çoğu geri kalmış yörelerimizdeki) şeker fabrikalarındaki işçiler işsiz kalınca nerede iş bulacak? Pancar üretemeyecek olan çiftçiler nasıl geçinecek? Bunlardan onlara ne? Küreselleşme zaten bu demek değil mi?_ 

_* * *_

_Bu arada hem enzimi, hem de mısırı GDO’lu olacak olan bu şeker insan sağlığına zararlı. Ayrıca bu mısırdan üretilen şeker fruktoz olduğu için GDO’suz mısırdan üretilse bile şeker pancarı şekerine göre çok daha zararlı olacak. üünkü vücutta hızlıca yağa dönüştürülüyor._ 

_ABD’de kullanılan şekerin yarısı bu mısır şurubudur._ 

_Amerikalılar, kola, pasta vb. birçok üründen kişi başına yılda 70 kilo şeker almaktadır. Bu yüzden ABD’de bazı eyaletlerde halkın yarısından çoğu obez oldu._ 

_Obez şişman değildir. Aşırı şişmandır.”_ 

Demek ki, GDO’ya izin vermek Türk halkının sağlığı ile oynamaktadır, millete ihanettir ve Yüce Divanlık bir suçtur!

...

----------


## bozok

*Bizim çiftçiyi pavyona düşmekten kim koruyacak?*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*9.11.2009*




üvünmek için söylemiyorum, ilk yazıyı ben yazmadım. İlk haberi VATAN Gazetesi muhabiri Kenan Butakın yazdı; *“Frankeştayn ürün GDO’ya geçit verecek yönetmenlik çıktı”* diye yayınladı.

Ben 3 gün sonra uyandım!

Kenan’ın haberinde bir satır olarak geçen bilginin peşine düştüm, bilgiyi geliştirip bir yazı yazdım. Yazının başlığını;* “Milletvekilleri ABD’ye avanta geziye gitti ardından GDO geldi”* diye koydum. Amerikan Tarım Bakanlığı ile dünya genetiği değiştirilmiş tohum üretiminin yüzde 71’ini elinde tutan ABD şirketinin yemeli-içmeli davetine giden TBMM Tarım Komisyonu üyesi 5 milletvekilinin ismini de yazıya yerleştirdim.

Avanta gezi vurgusu ateş oldu.

Toplumun dikkatini tutuşturdu.

Bir hafta içinde ne kadar çok yazı, TV programı, haber, söyleşi, tartışma, suçlama, karalama, savunma yazıldı!

Ne kadar çok kağıt tüketildi!

Ne kadar çok mürekkep harcandı!

Ne kadar çok laf üretildi!

Asıl önemli nokta kayboldu.

Boğaz, gırtlak, yemek öne geçti.

GDO (Genetiği Değiştirilmiş Organizma) içeren ürünü yiyenlerin; organ hasarı, karaciğer yetmezliği, böbrek kifayetsizliği, kısırlık, erken doğum, düşük hastalıklarına yakalanacağı konuşulup yazılmaya başladı.

Oysa asıl olan pavyonluk olmaktı.

üncelikli olarak önlem alınması gereken aslı bela; Türk çiftçisinin GDO pavyonuna düşmesi tehlikesiydi. Türk çiftçiliği; kolaylık, rahatlık, az çalışma, çok kazanma şişkin egosu ile GDO arasına sıkışma sürecine doğru sürükleniyordu.

Asıl ölümcül tehlike buydu!

Milletvekillerini davet etmişlerdi.

TüBİTAK’tan da bir profesör!

Onu da konuk etmişlerdi.

Onlar ABD şirketiydiler, öncelik almışlardı, bilimsel çalışıyorlardı. Toprağa sadece tohum ekmiyorlardı, toprağa bilgi de ekiyorlardı; genetiği ile oynanmış tohumu toprağın bereketiyle buluşturuyorlardı..

Daha az su veriyorlar.

Daha az gübre atıyorlar.

Daha az ilaç kullanıyorlar.

Daha az çapa yapıyorlar.

Daha az emek veriyorlar.

Fakat daha fazla verim.

üok daha fazla ürün!

Yüksek kazanç elde ediyorlardı.

GDO dediğimiz aslında buydu. Türkiye çiftçisi buna alıştığı zaman; bizim Adana’da pavyona düşmüş kızlar nasıl dümbüklerin esiri haline geliyorlar, bizim çiftçiler de GDO’lu tohum üreten Amerikan şirketlerinin bağımlısı haline gelecekti.

Gelecekti değil, geliyor.

Süreç başladı, işliyor.

üünkü bu tohum, bir yıl ürün veriyor. İkinci yıl aynı üründen tohumluk olmuyordu.

GDO’lu tohum verimliydi.

Daha az masraflıydı.

Daha az emek istiyordu.

Fakat ikinci yıl kısırlaşıyor.

İkinci yıl yine o Amerikan şirketine gidecek, yine ondan GDO tohumu alacak, ekeceksin. Türk tarımı ve çiftçisi GDO’ya hakim olanlara bağımlı hale gelecek, onlar istedikleri fiyatı dayatacaklar, istedikleri zaman da* “sana bu yıl tohum yok”* diyebilecekler. Adana’da pavyona düşmüş kızlar, nasıl, mamalarla pezevenklerin bağımlısı oluyorsa bizim Türkiye tarımı da GDO pavyonuna tam gaz koşuyor.

Yönetmenlik gidişi legalleştiriyor.

Asıl tehlike bu!

Oya Anadolu’nun tarlaları, toprakları, bağları, bostanları, yaylaları, meraları, ovaları GDO pavyonuna ihtiyaç duymayacak derecede zengin bitki çeşidine sahip. Türkiye üniversiteleri, araştırma laboratuvarları, Tarım Bakanlığı’nın araştırma enstitüleri, Orman Bakanlığı’nın yetişmiş insan kaynakları; Anadolu’da toplam 12 bin çeşit olan (bunun 3 bin 905’i endemik yani dünyada sadece bizim topraklarımızda var) bitki türünü geliştirecek çabayı gösterseler; Orta Doğu’da gıda arzı ve pazara hakimiyet Türkiye çiftçilerinin yönetimine girecek.

Bizimki pavyona düşünce!

Yönetim GDO’cunun oluyor.

GDO’cu dünyaya hakim oluyor.

Asıl tehlike budur.


...

----------


## bozok

*GDO ZEHİRLERİNİN şEKER FABRİKALARININ üZELLEşTİRİLMESİYLE İLGİSİ NE?*
** 

 

“Ne ilgisi var?” demeyin. üok ilgili. Bir taraftan şeker fabrikaları özelleştiriliyor, diğer yandan Tarım Bakanlığı bir yönetmelikle GDO’lu ürünlerin ithalatına kapıyı ardına kadar açıyor. Biliyorsunuz artık mısırdan şeker üretilebiliyor. Türkiye’de Amerikan şirketleri bunun için yerleştiler. Mısırın çoğu Amerika’dan ithal ediliyor ve bunlar GDO’lu. Mısır’dan şeker üretmek için, daha doğrusu mısır nişastasını şekere (früktoz şekeri) dönüştürmek için biyoteknoloji ürünü, yani GDO’lu enzimler kullanılmakta. Bunun için yılda dünyada 200 milyon dolarlık enzim satılmakta. (Monthly Rewiev Press yayını Hungry for Profits adlı kitapta sayfa 114) Bu nişasta bazlı şekere İngilizce *“High Fructose Corn Syrup”* yani *“Yüksek Oranlı Früktoz Mısır şurubu”* denmekte. Kısaltması HFCS. Bu Amerikan şirketleri bu ürün için ayrılan kotayı yükseltmek, mümkünse kotayı kaldırmak istiyor. Bunun için engel nedir? Engel Türkiye’de şeker pancarına dayalı şeker üretimidir. Mısır şurubu Amerikan şirketlerine çok kar bırakıyor. Onun için şeker fabrikalarının özelleşmesi gerekli. Bunları kendileri alarak kontrol etmeseler bile, bu özelleşme sonunda şeker fabrikalarının çoğunun kapanacağı düşünülüyor. Açık tabii mısır şurubu ile kapatılacak. 

Türkiye mısır ithali için parayı nereden bulacak? Kapanacak olan (çoğu geri kalmış yörelerimizdeki) şeker fabrikalarındaki işçiler işsiz kalınca nerede iş bulacak? Pancar üretemeyecek olan çiftçiler nasıl geçinecek? Bunlardan onlara ne? Küreselleşme zaten bu demek değil mi?

Bu arada hem enzimi, hem de mısırı GDO’lu olacak olan bu şekerin sağlık üzerindeki zararları olacak. Ayrıca bu mısırdan üretilen şeker fruktoz olduğu için GDO’suz mısırdan üretilse bile şeker pancarı şekerine göre çok daha sağlığa zararlı olacak. üünkü vücutta hızlıca yağa dönüştürülüyor. ABD’de kullanılan şekerin yarısı bu mısır şurubudur. Kola, pasta vb. birçok üründen kişi başına 70 kilo şeker almaktalar. Bu yüzden ABD’de bazı eyaletlerde halkın yarısından çoğu obez oldu. Obez şişman değildir. Aşırı şişmandır. Bunlara bakarsak ABD halkı en yüksek (ortalama olarak tabii) milli gelirle, dünyada en kötü beslenen bir toplumdur. İşin bir de bu yanı var. 

Ayrıca Monsanto şeker pancarında da GDO’lu çeşitler üretmek için çalışmalar yapmaktadır. üretilecek çeşit çoğu durumlarda olduğu gibi yabancı otlara (herbisitlere) dirençli olacak. 

(www.bio.org/speeches/pubs/er/BiotechGuide.pdf) Bunun sonucu da şüphesiz daha çok yabancı ot öldürücü kullanımı olacaktır. Mısır ve pamuk üretiminde Brezilya ve ABD’de böyle olmuştur. 

Gündemde yer alan GDO’nun kullanımına izin verilmesi ve şeker fabrikalarının özelleştirilmesi çiftçimize, işçimize ve tüketicimize zararlıdır. Bu ise 70 milyon insan demektir. 


*Prof. Dr. Tayfun üzkaya*


*Odatv.com*
4 Kasım 2009

----------

